# Flowers and a fly, c&c please



## trabaker (Jul 4, 2012)

Here's my second go around with a macro set (although a couple aren't really macro). I used a un-diffused speedlight off camera for these, would they benefit from some sort of diffusion? Let me know what you think! Thanks. 
1.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




2.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



4.


----------



## trabaker (Jul 6, 2012)

Bump-diddly-ump. :mrgreen:


----------



## oojuxeoo (Jul 7, 2012)

Very nice! 1 and 4 are my favorites.


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 7, 2012)

Very nice set!

C&C per request:
1) There's just too much going on in there... Not sure how to explain what I see, but it's a little too busy for my taste.
2) This one's great too, but maybe if the background doesn't have that orange tone, that would make the flower and butterfly really pop. Just a suggestiong, though 

Anyway, just a couple of comments. Pics are great, congratulations.


----------



## Cpi2011 (Jul 8, 2012)

Wow so colorful set of photographs amazing shot. Looking so beautiful flower. Please keep sharing .......


----------



## EDL (Jul 8, 2012)

I like #1 the best.  Only complaint about it, you cut off the petals on the sides.


----------

